# Add a tip smh



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

Uber made it so difficult to add a tip if you don't have the money right now smh..


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Holiday said:


> Uber made it so difficult to add a tip if you don't have the money right now smh..


Honestly, did you add that nothing post just to see your name?????


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

I tipped on the app this morning. Very easy to do.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

Not if you trying couple days after. It took me forever to find it smh


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Holiday said:


> Not if you trying couple days after. It took me forever to find it smh


Can people please stop with the "smh" and all the other stupid little abbreviations for actual English?
How can someone trust you to safely drive them somewhere when you talk like a 12 year old?


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

pdaddy said:


> Can people please stop with the "smh" and all the other stupid little abbreviations for actual English?
> How can someone trust you to safely drive them somewhere when you talk like a 12 year old?


Stfu


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

AvsUberJunkie said:


> Stfu


Idgaf, u stfu.

Hehe, this is fun.

*jic, don't take the above seriously


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

pdaddy said:


> Can people please stop with the "smh" and all the other stupid little abbreviations for actual English?
> How can someone trust you to safely drive them somewhere when you talk like a 12 year old?


As someone that takes spelling and grammar seriously (at least to a point), I think that abbreviations and acronyms are fine as long as it's used sparingly and doesn't make the poster look like an idiot


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

oh shutup grammar police  made up stuff lets get "serious" about


----------

